# Applause etiquette question



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I attended a performance of Missa Solemnis earlier tonight. After the final note, the conductor (_the_ Helmuth Rilling) kept his hands to the side, letting the music pass away for several seconds. I have only attended a few choral religious works in the past, but I'm told this is common.

But after several seconds, one individual finally yelled out, began clapping, and the applause began, conductor turns around, etc, etc.

Now, at this point, when all the clapping begins, *I*, sitting in the third row, stand up to applaud. Typically, this starts a chain where people feel comfortable/obligated to get up. But honestly, here, I expected all to stand immediately regardless; it was one of the greatest performances I've ever heard.

*...yet, I stood there alone for roughly 30 seconds and no one else stood up. *

Rilling shook concertmaster's hand (his daughter, nonetheless), had the chorus rise, continued on the formalities.

After half a minute, as he was going about the usual business, I gave up and took a seat _assuming_ that I had committed some fatal error in applause etiquette. I wanted to reassure everyone that, "No! I am not a schmuck! I've been to the concert hall before--I swear!"

Soon after seating myself again -- as the conductor is bowing, chorus clapping, soloists shaking hands with conductor, orchestra standing as well -- the audience then begins to rise and cheer.

*What did I do wrong? Did I commit a fatal mistake? Or was everyone just that slow?* Everyone clearly enjoyed the work, as performers returned three times to stage for that _full-on bravo._

Please, inform! Very irritating...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

If I were moved to a standing ovation, I don't think I would back down from it. Period. 'Nuff said.

[[ADD I have no idea what country or particular venue, in which nation the performance you attended was. I do know that if the performance had been in Holland, you would have found yourself slow on the draw  ]]


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Certainly, I let the pressure get to me. Felt the thousands staring at my back.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Avey said:


> *...yet, I stood there alone for roughly 30 seconds and no one else stood up.*


Well, maybe they're all schmucks and you're not. It you thought it deserved a standing ovation, then stand! It's democracy, after all.

Want to confuse people even more? Get on an elevator with a bunch of other people. Take a place near the door. Notice how everybody faces the same way, toward the door. Now, turn around facing the back of the elevator. You'll make everybody VERY uncomfortable!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

At least you didn't clap like a crank between every movement.

I say go with your heart and if you want a backing from Beethoven, when he dedicated the piece to Archduke Rudolph he wrote on the top of the score "Von Herzen — Möge es wieder — Zu Herzen gehn!" / "From the heart – may it return to the heart!"


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

It pisses me off when people clap during a tenor aria for example, if he sings a really high, powerful note, before the piece is even finished! Sometimes even before he has finished the note...

opera fans eh.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jobis said:


> It pisses me off when people clap during a tenor aria for example, if he sings a really high, powerful note, before the piece is even finished! Sometimes even before he has finished the note...
> 
> opera fans eh.


Opera and Ballet, the audiences treat more like a circus act.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

As long as it's a respectful moment after the music has died, and is heartfelt rather than showy, who cares what the rest of the audience thinks?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

A live performance of Missa Solemnis and they DIDN"T immediately give an ovation?!!?! Was it bad?

But seriously, no you didn't do anything wrong. If you want to stand while you applaud, go right ahead.


----------

